# MTB: Nassahegan, CT RAW - 10/8/08



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on big boy, you know you want to. :razz: 

Thinking about shemanigans lot at 4 pm. Could push till 4:15 - 4:30 if need be. Plus it'll be pretty close to dark by the time we're through so if some of you guys want to hang out in the lot afterward... :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2008)

interested... need to see if i can arrange things @ work and @ home to accomidate this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2008)

might work.  i'll know more by monday...


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

*Miller's Pond?*

Lemme throw the brakes on this one.....

How about this place?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=83

Looks rad and probably not much further than TM. Thoughts?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lemme throw the brakes on this one.....
> 
> How about this place?
> 
> ...



If you end up doing Miller's I will see if I can make it. I really want to hit that place.

I know several guys that ride there, and they say it is one of the more technical rides in CT. Either you will love the place or hate it.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lemme throw the brakes on this one.....
> 
> How about this place?
> 
> ...



FYI.  Miller's is super techy, expert single track.  Not trying to discourage but just want you to know.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> FYI.  Miller's is super techy, expert single track.  Not trying to discourage but just want you to know.



Translation: _"You suck ass and that place is way over your head..."_

:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> fyi.  Miller's is super techy, expert single track.  Not trying to discourage but just want you to know.



sweet!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Translation: _"You suck ass and that place is way over your head..."_
> 
> :lol:



So does that mean you want to ride there as badly as I do? If I can make it I will definatly be wearing the leg armour.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 5, 2008)

I may join you guys if i get my bike fixed in time.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

Why do you have to keep planning rides for Wednesdays when I can't go.  I'm starting to think you guys don't like me... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Why do you have to keep planning rides for Wednesdays when I can't go.  I'm starting to think you guys don't like me... :roll:



It took you long enough to figure that out.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Just warming up for Sundown Wednesday nights...


----------



## rueler (Oct 5, 2008)

enjoy miller's... I hear that the new trail is incredibly fast with great flow. I've only ridden the other stuff there. It's really fun and challenging. Definitely one of the more technical spots I've ridden over the last couple of years.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm officially changing the venue to Miller's. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

This *map* looks sick. I just love those twisty turny routes. That track is 4.61 miles. A good goal maybe? I'll upload it to the GPS.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just warming up for Sundown Wednesday nights...



I won't be able to do Wednesday nights until December.... :angry:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2008)

super techy = i'm out

ill prob just ride local.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> super techy = i'm out
> 
> ill prob just ride local.



Wimp.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wimp.



no one calls me a wimp. ;-)  what is th elevation change situation at this spot?  i might try some techy if the climbs are minimal.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> no one calls me a wimp. ;-)  what is th elevation change situation at this spot?  i might try some techy if the climbs are minimal.



According to Crankfire, I don't see huge elevation changes so I wouldn't expect long extended climbs, but I wouldn't exactly call the stuff at Stone Road long extended climbs either. I suspect more rocky terrain, rollers, drops, etc. Perhaps migs or rueler will chime in.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perhaps migs or rueler will chime in.



Migs, how does it compare to what rode in Trumbull?

harder
much harder
insanely harder


----------



## powhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

jeff? Pat?  you doing this??   I think im gonna do something not as techi....wed afternoon....maybe nass

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> jeff? Pat?  you doing this??   I think im gonna do something not as techi....wed afternoon....maybe nass
> 
> steve



No, it's tough for me to sneak out of work early on weekdays.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> jeff? Pat?  you doing this??   I think im gonna do something not as techi....wed afternoon....maybe nass
> 
> steve




working on a babysitter for wednesday and i'll go anywhere.  this place sounds like it might be out of my league though.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> working on a babysitter for wednesday and i'll go anywhere.  this place sounds like it might be out of my league though.



From what I hear this place is over all of our heads. But it should still be fun.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not opposed to Nassahegan if the majority would rather ride there. Maybe out of Scoville? Of course, if Tim really wants to hit Miller's, I might just have to stuck with the plan. I'm flexible.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not opposed to Nassahegan if the majority would rather ride there. Maybe out of Scoville? Of course, if Tim really wants to hit Miller's, I might just have to stuck with the plan. I'm flexible.



How about if you move it to Nass AND Tues or Thurs... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How about if you move it to Nass AND Tues or Thurs... :roll:



And shut Steve-O out of the ride in favor of you? Hmmm. Tough decision. You both smell equally bad...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> And shut Steve-O out of the ride in favor of you? Hmmm. Tough decision. You both smell equally bad...



You're just afraid that I'm gonna show you up in front of Pat... 

Steve-O isn't even gonna go on your ride anyway... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not opposed to Nassahegan if the majority would rather ride there. Maybe out of Scoville? Of course, if Tim really wants to hit Miller's, I might just have to stuck with the plan. I'm flexible.



Don't plan around me, I am still not 100% sure I can make this.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't plan around me, I am still not 100% sure I can make this.



Well, I'm going to have the bike in the car on Wednesday. I'm flexible on venue. Just might need to adjust my departure time a bit.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should change your name to little red riding hood.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> I think you should change your name to little red riding hood.



I'll one up ya. Little Red *Sl*iding Hood.... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Make it Saturday morning at Millers and I'm in.


----------



## rueler (Oct 6, 2008)

Like I've said...I've only ridden Miller's once...I'm no authority on it, but it's MUCH more technical than Nass. The trails are mostly a good combination of ups and downs. There aren't any looooong climbs like you'd find at Nass., but the trail surface (rocky) will make you work for every inch.

The trails are full of natural rock features/rollers/log rides/skinnies and some drops. There is a new trail that's totally XC with some stunts here and there. When I went there, I was challenged and had trouble on a bunch of stuff. It's a great place to build skills and be challenged...Tickler's Notch is comparable to some trails that you would find at Miller's Pond... the difference is that the Miller's network doesn't have the same amount of mandatory drops...but, the character of the trails are similar.

Bvibert: I'm most likely riding Nass on Tuesday if you want to join. If you guys in fact change ride venues on Wednesday, post it...I won't be able to make it down to Miller's in time, but could possibly do something closer.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

rueler said:


> Bvibert: I'm most likely riding Nass on Tuesday if you want to join. If you guys in fact change ride venues on Wednesday, post it...I won't be able to make it down to Miller's in time, but could possibly do something closer.



I just got clearance to ride tomorrow, so I'll be there.  Where are you riding out of?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

rueler said:


> Tickler's Notch is comparable to some trails that you would find at Miller's Pond... the difference is that the Miller's network doesn't have the same amount of mandatory drops...but, the character of the trails are similar.



Hmmmm....Let's see. I think I walked Tickler's more than I rode it. Miller's prolly is beyond my ability based on that.

Okay, then we could go back to Tyler Mill or do Nass out of Scoville. What's the preference?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I just got clearance to ride tomorrow, so I'll be there.  Where are you riding out of?



Start your own thread *Little Red Sliding Hood*....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Start your own thread *Little Red Sliding Hood*....



Already did boss... :roll:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 6, 2008)

millers is a constant challenge.  The trail system keeps throwing things at you with very little time to rest.  from what i understand millers was designed to be very technical, expert single track from the get go.  The builder felt that there are plenty of other places to ride if you want less of a challenge.

personally i think you guys should change venues.  Not because of a lack of skill but because of time.  Plan it for a weekend when you can  spend a couple of hours there and not have to worry about it getting dark.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> personally i think you guys should change venues.  Not because of a lack of skill but because of time.  Plan it for a weekend when you can  spend a couple of hours there and not have to worry about it getting dark.



That was my thought too. I'd hate to get halfway in there and then lose light. So....Nass or TM? I could make Scoville Road by 4:30.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Ill do nass or brokeback...just dont change the area because of me

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> That was my thought too. I'd hate to get halfway in there and then lose light. So....Nass or TM? I could make Scoville Road by 4:30.




If we do Nass at 4:30, do we get to ride about 90 minutes or so? What kind of route did you have in mind?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm out. can't get out of work early any night this week.


----------



## rueler (Oct 6, 2008)

Bvibert: I'm supposed to ride with some Crankfire dudes tomorrow, but I'd rather get an earlier start. They usually don't start until 5:30 or 6pm. I assume that you don't have lights and would like to start earlier too...Let's ride from Scoville tomorrow...say around 4 or 4:30...if you can't make that early...just tell me when you can make it and I'll be there.I haven't ridden that side in awhile. We can piece together a killer loop if we start early enough.


----------



## rueler (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in for Wednesday too, if you do Nass...but, like last week. I'm not going to get there until 4:45ish...Tell me the route you intend to take and I'll take a hidden portal and catch up! If you guys plan on the pickle park, have fun. I just can't get there in time. 

You guys will be able to get a solid 90 minutes in if you start at 4:30...and by starting over at Scoville you'll probably do at least 2 or 3 more miles than we logged at Stone last week.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

rueler said:


> Bvibert: I'm supposed to ride with some Crankfire dudes tomorrow, but I'd rather get an earlier start. They usually don't start until 5:30 or 6pm. I assume that you don't have lights and would like to start earlier too...Let's ride from Scoville tomorrow...say around 4 or 4:30...if you can't make that early...just tell me when you can make it and I'll be there.I haven't ridden that side in awhile. We can piece together a killer loop if we start early enough.



I copied this post to this thread (and will respond there so Greg doesn't get his panties in a bunch):
http://forums.alpinezone.com/37746-mtb-nass-raw-tues-10-7-08-a.html


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Im good to go for Wed. Just need to get the rear der working better. But even if I cannot get it 100% I plan on riding anyway. So now I just need to know where and what time?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ill do nass or brokeback...just dont change the area because of me



Let's do Nass. Scoville Road. I haven't ridden the Sessions Woods area in what seems like ages.



MR. evil said:


> If we do Nass at 4:30, do we get to ride about 90 minutes or so? What kind of route did you have in mind?



If we get wheels down at 4:30, we'll get in a solid two hours and should be able to log 5 miles. That is, of course, if we can keep the girly men from walking their bikes. :roll: :razz: Seriously though, the Sessions loop is pretty flat overall with only one section of extended climbing.



rueler said:


> I'm in for Wednesday too, if you do Nass...but, like last week. I'm not going to get there until 4:45ish...Tell me the route you intend to take and I'll take a hidden portal and catch up! If you guys plan on the pickle park, have fun. I just can't get there in time.



I'm thinking we'll start on the warm-up swamp twisties. That'll give me a chance to take a run at the caveman bridges. Meet us on Scoville as we head out of there and into the south side! :idea:

I'm thinking from there we head through the twisties, cross E. Chippens, down B Street all the way to the logging area and head up that gradual climb to the blue trail. Ride that back and at the junction we can bee line it to the lot or take the twisties back if we have light. I like that route.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm thinking we'll start on the warm-up swamp twisties. That'll give me a chance to take a run at the caveman bridges. Meet us on Scoville as we head out of there and into the south side! :idea:
> 
> I'm thinking from there we head through the twisties, cross E. Chippens, down B Street all the way to the logging area and head up that gradual climb to the blue trail. Ride that back and at the junction we can bee line it to the lot or take the twisties back if we have light. I like that route.



I think we should take Pat thru the cemetary twisties and up the small climb. Then hit the Kitchen


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm thinking we'll start on the warm-up swamp twisties. That'll give me a chance to take a run at the caveman bridges. Meet us on Scoville as we head out of there and into the south side! :idea:



Aren't the caveman bridges are the same ones that I just reported as falling apart in my last report?  If we are talking about the same ones then the first one will be very tricky to get on as that end is falling apart.  There's no little ramp leading to it, and the first several rungs are falling off and/or leaning to the right.  That is, unless someone has been in there to fix them...


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think we should take Pat thru the cemetary twisties and up the small climb. Then hit the Kitchen



I did offer him my old 50 oz Camelback so he has more than a 16.9 oz. Poland Spring bottle with him. :lol: What a gaper. :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I did offer him my old 50 oz Camelback so he has more than a 16.9 oz. Poland Spring bottle with him. :lol: What a gaper. :razz:



well its a small climb .....he shouldn't need that much water


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> well its a small climb .....he shouldn't need that much water



powhunter knows that climb. I get the impression it felt like Mount Everest to him. That was right before powbmps and I ditched him during a thunderstorm... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> powhunter knows that climb. I get the impression it felt like Mount Everest to him. That was right before powbmps and I ditched him during a thunderstorm... :lol:


It is a long climb, but things get so much fun once you get to the top.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It is a long climb, but things get so much fun once you get to the top.



So....it sounds like you're a strong possibility?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> So....it sounds like you're a strong possibility?



Hmm.....ya



MR. evil said:


> Im good to go for Wed. Just need to get the rear der working better. But even if I cannot get it 100% I plan on riding anyway. So now I just need to know where and what time?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nass is cool with me.  i can be there at 4.  but it sounds like 4:30 will be go time. I am at your mercy when it comes to picking a route.  i've been staying on the middle ring for all of the climbs i attempted.  gonna have to granny gear it to take a stab at those climbs.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 6, 2008)

In.  anyone want to do an earlier loop before the main ride?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Nass is cool with me.  i can be there at 4.  but it sounds like 4:30 will be go time. I am at your mercy when it comes to picking a route.  i've been staying on the middle ring for all of the climbs i attempted.  gonna have to granny gear it to take a stab at those climbs.



A very similar route to your first ride there. A bit longer though and deeper into Sessions Woods. Anticipating shifts was a *[thread="29186"]question I had[/thread]* early on too. I ride mostly middle ring and now clear lots of stuff with it that I used to use the granny gear for. On a few of these more technical climbs I've rediscovered the small ring. I'll blast into the climb in the middle ring and drop on to the small ring right before running out of momentum. Keep your weight forward or you'l start pulling up and losing traction on the front wheel. Spin the cranks smooth and steady; don't mash the pedals or you'll start pulling up. Easier to do with clipless pedals. I also used to not want to stand. I've found it can help if in a higher gear.

I imagine that on some of these climbs that I'm using the granny gear again, I'll eventually be able to clear on the middle ring. Knowing the terrain is very helpful when anticipating shifts. On unfamiliar trails you need to always be looking ahead and adjusting your riding accordingly.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> In.  anyone want to do an earlier loop before the main ride?



What do you have in mind? Maybe I can get there earlier, but not likely. Depends on when you want to start....


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> What do you have in mind? Maybe I can get there earlier, but not likely. Depends on when you want to start....


like 330.  I work at Bristol hospital and get out at 3.  I gots some time to kill.


----------



## rueler (Oct 7, 2008)

i'll see you guys somewhere on the trail. 

Greg, post up if you change your route. If you do the north side of Scoville twisties (the trail with the swamp bridges)...I should see you guys popping out on Scoville...You don't have to wait though...I'll catch up when you're in the Scoville twisties...or I'll take the shortcut to E. Chippens and ride the twisties backwards to make sure I run into you. 

I bet you guys get a lot more than 5 miles too!!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

The earliest I can be there is 4:00. If the rest of you are shooting for 4:30 I may get there for 4:00 anyway and do a short solo loop.

2knees, you making this one?


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> like 330.  I work at Bristol hospital and get out at 3.  I gots some time to kill.





MR. evil said:


> The earliest I can be there is 4:00. If the rest of you are shooting for 4:30 I may get there for 4:00 anyway and do a short solo loop.



3:30 is probably not gonna happen. Even 4 pm will be tight but maybe I'll try. 4:15-ish is more likely.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The earliest I can be there is 4:00. If the rest of you are shooting for 4:30 I may get there for 4:00 anyway and do a short solo loop.
> 
> 2knees, you making this one?



I should be there.  

Is this the same parking area as last time?


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> Is this the same parking area as last time?



No.

http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=9
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=41.7424++-72.9716+&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

Official roll call:

Greg


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Official roll call:
> 
> Greg



In.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg
migs 01


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg
migs 01
Mr. evil


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> I should be there.
> 
> Is this the same parking area as last time?



Pat,
If you want you can meet me at my office and follow me.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Pat,
> If you want you can meet me at my office and follow me.



Thanks but I'll be coming from Meriden so that would make it a pretty circuitous route.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg
> migs 01
> Mr. evil



Greg
migs01
Mr.evil
Grassi21


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> circuitous route.



WTF is that? :blink:

Not often do you get the opportunity to use the word "circuitous". :lol: I hope we can put together a rad circuitous route tomorrow... :lol: :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> WTF is that? :blink:
> 
> Not often do you get the opportunity to use the word "circuitous". :lol: I hope we can put together a rad circuitous route tomorrow... :lol: :razz:




lol, its the word of the day on my little desk calender.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the bike and my gear loaded up in the truck ready to go. I took another look at the rear Der. and couldn't seem to find what is wrong with it. It still ghost shifts in certain gear combo's. I will just deal with it during the ride. There shouldn't be too much climbing on this ride so it should be too bad.


----------



## rueler (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm out for tomorrow guys!! I'll catch up on another ride with you guys soon. Have fun!


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

rueler said:


> I'm out for tomorrow guys!! I'll catch up on another ride with you guys soon. Have fun!



Bummer. The big man must have been bad mouthing us tonight.

I was looking forward to riding with you again. Next time!


----------



## rueler (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually have to start my skiing "time of the year".  I'm going to be painting the interior of the race building at Mt. Nothington.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg, I am sure 2knees will be looking for a bigger air to show everyone up on. You can bring him to the tree one near to the road after you cross Scoville after the warm up twisties.


----------



## rueler (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll hit that Scoville one on most days and I won't do the Hobo Cave drop yet...From what I saw of him last week, 2 knees will drop that thing without even thinking about it. I hear that the Hobo drop is easier than the ladder drop...I'll find out soon....IMO the ladder drop is pretty smooth and I'm definitely not a jumper!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

rueler showed me some interesting drops and such on the trail that comes into our normal warmup route right before the caveman bridges, you guys should check it out if you're in the area tomorrow.  You get to the drops going the other direction, but I don't know exactly where it cuts in.  They're not far in though, so you could take the normal route and then go up to check them out, it'll only take a minute.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> rueler showed me some interesting drops and such on the trail that comes into our normal warmup route right before the caveman bridges, you guys should check it out if you're in the area tomorrow.  You get to the drops going the other direction, but I don't know exactly where it cuts in.  They're not far in though, so you could take the normal route and then go up to check them out, it'll only take a minute.



That sounds like fun.....How large are these drops?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

What I saw was a wooden platform drop (a few feet off the ground I guess) type thing similar to the drop in the little loop right at the beginning part of the trail on the other side of Scoville, but much much more sane looking.  Before that is a ramp type jump over a down tree, that looked to me like it could launch you, but I guess you can't carry much speed into into so the launching is kept to a minimum.  Neither of those I'd be likely to hit, even in the day light (it was pretty dark by the time we got to them tonight).  Before those is a big A frame that you ride up, over, and down the other side.  It looked intimidating to me, but rueler assured me that it's actually pretty smooth and not that difficult.  Based on that I might have at least scoped it out for a potential attempt if it was light out.  I didn't even get really close to it, so I can't give any real personal opinion.

You guys would like all 3 I think.

rueler could give a much better explanation of them than I could...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What I saw was a wooden platform drop (a few feet off the ground I guess) type thing similar to the drop in the little loop right at the beginning part of the trail on the other side of Scoville, but much much more sane looking.  Before that is a ramp type jump over a down tree, that looked to me like it could launch you, but I guess you can't carry much speed into into so the launching is kept to a minimum.  Neither of those I'd be likely to hit, even in the day light (it was pretty dark by the time we got to them tonight).  Before those is a big A frame that you ride up, over, and down the other side.  It looked intimidating to me, but rueler assured me that it's actually pretty smooth and not that difficult.  Based on that I might have at least scoped it out for a potential attempt if it was light out.  I didn't even get really close to it, so I can't give any real personal opinion.
> 
> You guys would like all 3 I think.
> 
> rueler could give a much better explanation of them than I could...



The jumps sounds a little sketchy, but the other 2 sounds do able. I have been working on my wheely drops in the backyard and have gotten really comfortable with them. Now I just need to get the balls to do them on the trail. I have noticed that the farther from the truck I am, the higher the stunts looks.


----------



## rueler (Oct 7, 2008)

The a-frame at the top is where you get your speed for the 2nd jump...it's a 2 footer...if that!! The challenging part is that when approaching the jump you have to take a line between a super small stump and a large root...the jump is a longish ladder type jump. if you take an outside line you will not have ANY speed when trying to get all the way up the ladder and over. The last one is a ladder bridge drop to a pretty flat landing ( i've had some real smooth landings and some where the suspension was fully used...I know that Brian thinks it's more sane than the drop across the street, but the landing is flatter than a pancake. You need to have serious speed and pull up or you're going to crunch yourself. The jump on the south side of scoville is all about rolling with a moderate speed and pulling up at take-off. From personal experience, I personally feel that the 2nd and 3rd jump/drops on the north side are more technically challenging due to the approaches and landing zones. I've seen dudes land the south side ladder drop without a bob or weave on a hardtail.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

What time does this ride officially start?  415/430?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> What time does this ride officially start?  415/430?



Good question. I am going to try and be there for 4:00 and get a solo lap in on the warm up twiestes. I may even look for those stunts Brian mentioned and scope them out.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Good question. I am going to try and be there for 4:00 and get a solo lap in on the warm up twiestes. I may even look for those stunts Brian mentioned and scope them out.



I'll meet u there at 4.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I'll meet u there at 4.



I will be in a silver Ford Ranger pick up and riding a red Ibex


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Wheels down for the main ride at 4:30. I hope to be there a few minutes before that.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I may even look for those stunts Brian mentioned and scope them out.



I'm sure migs will show you, but if you guys don't connect, you can find them by entering the swamp twisties the normal way. At the first junction, head left. I think there might be another turn in there, perhaps to the right. Just head down towards the stream from there and you'll find them. An alternative is to head the normal route. Right before you cross the caveman bridges, turn around. You will see a trail leading up the hill that you may have never noticed before. I think you might even be able to see the stunts from there IIRC. There's also another route in there with a well-built bridge, covered with chicken wire. I recall the stunts in question also being well built ladder drops / A frame. Very sturdy. Might be fun things to play around on later this afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

*Ladder stoke*

BTW, here's some stoke to get you guys pumped. Here's the flat ladder drop:












The A Frame:






The ramp:











And finally the other ladder drop across Scoville:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks like the drop and A frame that I was talking about, but the ramp doesn't look the same to me...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 8, 2008)

Something just came up and for now it look like I am out for this ride unless I can pull a miracle out of my a$$. I am also going to have to leave my bike and my gear at the office so I won't even be able to do a local ride when I get home.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, here's some stoke to get you guys pumped. Here's the flat ladder drop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no clue where any of this sh!t is.  It all looks brand new.  I haven't ridden nass in about a year.  which twisties are the swamp twisties?  the set on the same side as the parking area or across the street?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2008)

after the boulder i rolled @ lunch yesterday (would have been easier to jump it) im looking fwd to trying that A frame...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That looks like the drop and A frame that I was talking about, but the ramp doesn't look the same to me...



It's possible it's the wrong one. I've only been through there once, but that pic was in the sequence with the others so I just assumed that was it.



MR. evil said:


> Something just came up and for now it look like I am out for this ride unless I can pull a miracle out of my a$$. I am also going to have to leave my bike and my gear at the office so I won't even be able to do a local ride when I get home.



The ladder stoke scared you, didn't it? :razz:

Seriously, I hope you can make it. You've got 4-ish+ hours to clear the decks. I hope I don't see you browsing AZ instead of getting it done!



migs 01 said:


> I have no clue where any of this sh!t is.  It all looks brand new.  I haven't ridden nass in about a year.  which twisties are the swamp twisties?  the set on the same side as the parking area or across the street?



The swamp twisties are on the north side of Scoville. Head in there (the closer entrance pretty much across from the lot) and in about a third mile or less you'll come to a junction. Hang a left and just try to work yourself down to the stream. It's not a big area so if you just ride around in there, you should find them.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> after the boulder i rolled @ lunch yesterday (would have been easier to jump it) im looking fwd to trying that A frame...



Huh? Boulder? Where? Waldo?

The flat drop and A frame are on the to do list for me tonight. The ramp (if that's it) looks a bit intimidating. The 3 footer across the street has a sweet landing and I'm sure is doable. I just have visions of riding off the side of the ladder and crunching myself in between the logs. I've never done well with bridges of any type (total psych out) so ladder drops are going to be a tough thing to overcome.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> The swamp twisties are on the north side of Scoville. Head in there (the closer entrance pretty much across from the lot) and in about a third mile or less you'll come to a junction. Hang a left and just try to work yourself down to the stream. It's not a big area so if you just ride around in there, you should find them.



Gotcha.  I'm know the area well just never called em that.  Those features are new since the last time I was there.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm skunked completely.  our new owners are making a visit this afternoon and i have to be at the meeting.

those pics look so sweet.  i really want to try those things.  It looks like you could totally launch that a-frame.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Dropping like flies....


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dropping like flies....



to say i'm pissed would be a savage understatement.


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Something just came up and for now it look like I am out for this ride unless I can pull a miracle out of my a$$. I am also going to have to leave my bike and my gear at the office so I won't even be able to do a local ride when I get home.


Hope everything's ok, Tim.

Those stunts are crazy!  Hope you guys get some pics or video tonight!


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Those stunts are crazy!  Hope you guys get some pics or video tonight!



I don't have any cameras with me so any media is on someone else...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Huh? Boulder? Where? Waldo?
> 
> The flat drop and A frame are on the to do list for me tonight. The ramp (if that's it) looks a bit intimidating. The 3 footer across the street has a sweet landing and I'm sure is doable. I just have visions of riding off the side of the ladder and crunching myself in between the logs. I've never done well with bridges of any type (total psych out) so ladder drops are going to be a tough thing to overcome.



Speaking of bridges; I forgot to mention in my report that almost went into the drink on the caveman bridges last night.  I got my front tire up onto the first one (we were going backwards, normally the last one) and started to get my rear onto it, then something happened and I started to go over.  I got my foot out and put it down, just barely making it onto the edge of the stream bank.  If I had been just a bit further onto the bridge I would have gone into the water for sure...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Speaking of bridges; I forgot to mention in my report that almost went into the drink on the caveman bridges last night.  I got my front tire up onto the first one (we were going backwards, normally the last one) and started to get my rear onto it, then something happened and I started to go over.  I got my foot out and put it down, just barely making it onto the edge of the stream bank.  If I had been just a bit further onto the bridge I would have gone into the water for sure...



Yeah, Scott mentioned the sorry state of the caveman bridges. I won't expect to attempt riding them this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, Scott mentioned the sorry state of the caveman bridges. I won't expect to attempt riding them this afternoon.



The one that's last in our normal direction is still in good shape, no problems there that I know of (I just didn't clear last night).  The little 'bridge' in the middle is still there, but I'm embarrassed to admit that my fat as broke one of the slats while walking over it last night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Huh? Boulder? Where? Waldo?
> 
> The flat drop and A frame are on the to do list for me tonight. The ramp (if that's it) looks a bit intimidating. The 3 footer across the street has a sweet landing and I'm sure is doable. I just have visions of riding off the side of the ladder and crunching myself in between the logs. I've never done well with bridges of any type (total psych out) so ladder drops are going to be a tough thing to overcome.



cranbury park, norwalk ct.  its radical! ;-)


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

It's f'n beautiful out!  Only 1.5 hours left.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks like I will be able to make the ride afterall:lol:

Still shooting for 4:00. but 4:15 might be more realistic, I have been told there are land closures on I-84 between exit 41 & 39. That could hold me up a few minutes


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> It's f'n beautiful out!  Only 1.5 hours left.



Sunny skies, warm but not hot temps, and dry trails. Extra pumped!



MR. evil said:


> It looks like I will be able to make the ride afterall:lol:
> 
> Still shooting for 4:00. but 4:15 might be more realistic, I have been told there are land closures on I-84 between exit 41 & 39. That could hold me up a few minutes



Sweet! Now if we could only get Pat to skip his meeting... :razz:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It looks like I will be able to make the ride afterall:lol:
> 
> Still shooting for 4:00. but 4:15 might be more realistic, I have been told there are land closures on I-84 between exit 41 & 39. That could hold me up a few minutes



Sweet!  I'm gonna head into the "swamp" twisties @ 4 to play around on the new stuff until it's time for the main ride.  if i'm not at the parking area when you arrive, that's where I be.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

ya'll suck.  big time.  


when my boss is droning on about marketing opportunities, comp sales and trend/risk assessments, you'll be truckin through the woods with shit eating grins.

f you.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> ya'll suck.  big time.
> 
> 
> when my boss is droning on about marketing opportunities, comp sales and trend/risk assessments, you'll be truckin through the woods with shit eating grins.
> ...



:lol:  If it makes you feel better I'll still be at work too, then I'll be home chasing rug rats around.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  If it makes you feel better I'll still be at work too, then I'll be home chasing rug rats around.




can you get out at all tomorrow or even early saturday?  i'm dying to ride at Nassahegan again but i obviously dont know my way around at all.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

This recent post makes me feel real comfy

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8170&p=71555#p71555

if you don't see me at 430, i'm dead.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> can you get out at all tomorrow or even early saturday?  i'm dying to ride at Nassahegan again but i obviously dont know my way around at all.



I'd love to show you around, but I'm heading to NH for a little camping on Friday.  I'll be busy packing and stuff tomorrow.  Sorry...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> This recent post makes me feel real comfy
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8170&p=71555#p71555
> 
> if you don't see me at 430, i'm dead.



Dude, I'm out. The potential for a mountain lion to be lurking around has convinced me to sell my bike. I'm quitting this shit.










:razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

So wheels down at 4:30? Looks like I can make it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> ya'll suck.  big time.
> 
> 
> when my boss is droning on about marketing opportunities, comp sales and trend/risk assessments, you'll be truckin through the woods with shit eating grins.
> ...



I'm leaving in a few. Neener neener neener... :razz:



o3jeff said:


> So wheels down at 4:30? Looks like I can make it.



Sweet!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> can you get out at all tomorrow or even early saturday?  i'm dying to ride at Nassahegan again but i obviously dont know my way around at all.



I can do Saturday or Sunday morning. What time are you thinking?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can do Saturday or Sunday morning. What time are you thinking?



sunday is out but i was gonna try for like 8am or so on saturday provided my wife goes for it.  gonna check with her when i get home.

off to my meeting now.  oh joy joy.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> sunday is out but i was gonna try for like 8am or so on saturday provided my wife goes for it.  gonna check with her when i get home.
> 
> off to my meeting now.  oh joy joy.



8 on Saturday works for me. Can do the Scoville stuff with less hills!

Let me know.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can do Saturday or Sunday morning. What time are you thinking?





2knees said:


> sunday is out but i was gonna try for like 8am or so on saturday provided my wife goes for it.  gonna check with her when i get home.
> 
> off to my meeting now.  oh joy joy.





o3jeff said:


> 8 on Saturday works for me. Can do the Scoville stuff with less hills!
> 
> Let me know.



Better start your own thread before Greg gets all mad at you like he did to me.... 



Greg said:


> Start your own thread *Little Red Sliding Hood*....


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Something just came up and for now it look like I am out for this ride unless I can pull a miracle out of my a$$. I am also going to have to leave my bike and my gear at the office so I won't even be able to do a local ride when I get home.



Wow, Tim. Sorry my well being is such an inconvenience :-? You just earned a second line on the signature, there, buddy.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Wow, Tim. Sorry my well being is such an inconvenience :-? You just earned a second line on the signature, there, buddy.



I knew it had to be you that was trying to keep him from going.  Good for him for weasling his way back into the ride anyway... 







EDIT: Seriously, hope everything is ok....


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Better start your own thread before Greg gets all mad at you like he did to me....



Bah, this ride is history, we can pollute this thread now


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Bah, this ride is history, we can pollute this thread now



So, where is the TR???? :smash:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, here's some stoke to get you guys pumped. Here's the flat ladder drop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:blink: Um we definitely DID NOT hit this stuff today!  So...where is this stuff and WTF did we ride?!

Edit:  ok maybe we rode the "drop to flat" but not the other stuff.  It was similar but different.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> :blink: Um we definitely DID NOT hit this stuff today!  So...where is this stuff and WTF did we ride?!
> 
> Edit:  ok maybe we rode the "drop to flat" but not the other stuff.  It was similar but different.



I'm pretty sure that is the A frame and the flat ladder drop, but the middle ramp thingie was definitely something else. That one may be in an area I know of a bit further north. The last pic is the 3 footer which we never made it to. We rode right by it actually.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, where is the TR???? :smash:



*[thread="37961"]Clicky.[/thread]*


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> *[thread="37961"]Clicky.[/thread]*



Took ya long enough.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Took ya long enough.



Boy, this guy is full of comments tonight, now I don't feel guilty that we were bad mouthed him all ride;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Boy, this guy is full of comments tonight, now I don't feel guilty that we were bad mouthed him all ride;-)



Ignore him. He's probably drunk.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ignore him. He's probably drunk.



LOL, not on a school night! :lol:


----------

